# GLUE FOR PLEXIE GLASS



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

My sister collects Stanta Clauses. I need to make a clear plastic box about 1 ft squar and 2 ft high.

What do you use to glue the box together. ( One side wille open of course to get Santa out.) 

Do you get the glue from the supplier like Tap Plastics? 

PS HOW DO YOU CUT THE PLASTIC? WHAT TYPE OF BLADE?


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup, Tap plastics has it.










Craig


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,
I also use the #16. I get it from a local plastics shop called Lustercraft. 
JimC.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Ambroid ProWeld and Plastruct PlasticWeld should work too. 

-Brian


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Weldon #16 IS GREAT STUFF...but it can be quite messy......practice before you use it on the final case.....maybe Weldon #3 or #4 might work better....

This page may help.....http://www.eplastics.com/Plastic/Plexiglass_Glue


----------



## KYYADA (Mar 24, 2008)

I bought a refugium kit on ebay once and it was basically an acrylic sheet cut into pieces. The glue they sent was like super glue, I cant remmeber the name but a little searching and you will find it. It came with a plastic bottle with a needle and you flowed it into the joints, it used cappillary action and it sucked it right in. Very clean and neat and supper strong. I have also bent acrylic sheets with heat ( small hand torch ) but you have to be careful not to get it hot enough to bubble and ruin the finnish, also acrylic is flamable!. Just a thought. 

Johnny


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Cutting plastic usually involves a blade with many fine teeth. I'd use a table saw. You have to be careful of feed rate, you can chip the plastic. 

To make the edges look nice you have to do a bit of sanding and polishing. If your cuts are smooth, then the "inside edge" will "clear up" with the glue. then you only have to polish the outside edge. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 03/14/2009 9:56 AM
Cutting plastic usually involves a blade with many fine teeth. I'd use a table saw. You have to be careful of feed rate, you can chip the plastic. 

To make the edges look nice you have to do a bit of sanding and polishing. If your cuts are smooth, then the "inside edge" will "clear up" with the glue. then you only have to polish the outside edge. 

Regards, Greg

To make the edges look nice you can also run the edges through a joiner to 'polish' them....


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*You all work way to hard to make a nice edge, all you need to do is run a small hand torch over the edges and it makes a perfect see thru edge. in my down time i enjoy building custom car sub wooofer boxs out of plexiglass and this is what i do to make a perfect easy edge....i also light them with LEDs very cool stuff........................*


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

John, Watch the videos on the *TAP Plastics* website: *How to Build a Box with Plastic* and *How to Glue Acrylic* and *How to Cut Plastic Sheet* . These videos will answer all of your questions. *TAP Plastics* will also cut the Acrylic to Size for you at no extra charge. 
 I've been making Acrylic Display cases for 29 years now and will correctly answer any questions that you may have.
Russ Miller


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Russ those are very interesting and informative videos....


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

John,
Here is the link for *TAP Acrylic Cement* . I think the water thin solvent type cements are much easier and less messy to use than the syrupy *Weld-On #16* . Don't get me wrong, I use the *Weld-On #16* a lot for repairs. I just think you get a much better joint using the solvent cement and the capillary method of application. You need to use the *HYPO BD-25/2* to apply the solvent and we recommend getting the *small funnel* to get the solvent from the can into the hypo without spilling it all over yourself.









Here is the manufacture's tech breif on *Cutting Acrylic with Circular Saws* . There is also a tech breif on *Cementing Acrylic* , though I tend to deviate from what they suggest. Here is a link to a long out-of-print brochure that is very informative: *Working with Acrylite* . The best way to polish the edges is shown on page 14 of the brochure. A quicker way then edge buffing is to use a torch set-up. We use a welding set-up with Hydrogen and Oxygen mixed. If you use a handheld torch, the bset gas to use is MAPP Gas. Propane is just not hot enough and you tend to burn the plastic without polishing it. Do not try to glue an edge that has been flame polished, crazing along the edge will result.

Russ Miller
Manager of *TAP Plastics* in San Leandro, CA.


----------

